# Hot Spots Charters Deep Dropping 12-9-12



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Well since the temperatures have been warm lately I took a break from hunting and the guys at the shop and I decided to go fishing. I haven't deep dropped in a long time and we felt like doing something a little different. We pulled out of the Beach Marina about 5:00 am and headed south in great weather. We had a big time today and we did as well as I could have hoped! 

We boxed some nice snowy and yellow edge groupers, some long tails, tiles, a couple scorpion fish, and a nice surprise warsaw. 

I have to give a big THANK YOU to my friend Capt Jake Adams of "Daybreak Charters", he pointed me in the right direction and did a lot to help us be successful today!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great haul Matt.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Man..... I knew I should of went! Great looking trip Guys


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Meat!!!!!!!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

great report there Matt... Some nice fish


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, nice pictures!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy cow that is some fine deep dropping right there. Makes me want to break out the electrics and go deep. Dang fine job there capt. Dang fine job indeed. Thank God for friends like Jake. Those Adams boys are some fine people. Truely good friends and great people.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

What an awesome trip!! For most of us it was out first deep dropping experience. We caught fish at every spot! I'll post a few more pics after we clean the this afternoon. I think we ended up with around 20 groupers.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome report Matt!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Crushed it, nice work!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely a good grocery haul. Congrats on the great trip.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Holy cow that is some fine deep dropping right there. Makes me want to break out the electrics and go deep. Dang fine job there capt. Dang fine job indeed. Thank God for friends like Jake. Those Adams boys are some fine people. Truely good friends and great people.


No doubt about that! Jake sent me straight to where they live!:thumbup:


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of the groupers!! 
We just fried some up at the tackle shop and man is that some good eating fish!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Dang! nice fish there capt!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, nice trip guys, definetly good numbers !!! thanks for the report.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice grouper!


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

What type bottom machine do you use? Is the transducer a 1kw, 2kw?

I am struggling with the decision to upgrade mine, either to a machine with a 1kw transducer or to the new chirp technology. Now I have a Garmin with a 600w transducer, although the machine can only handle 500 watts.

I appreciate any help, as the latest and greatest can be a little pricey. I don't want to get something and then regret not spending a little more money and be able to find fish.

Thanks and regards


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

HooYaaH; pretty work indeed!


----------



## Toole Breeze (Mar 22, 2012)

I think you should organize a complimentary trip for loyal bait shop customers!! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul guy's!!!!!


----------

